# Side effects of steroids?



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,

On Sunday September 26, 11 days ago, I had three 3-day frozen embies transferred. That same day I was put on a daily dose of 5 mg of Prednisone (steroids) along with the estrogen, progesterone and baby-aspirin I was already on. A couple of days ago I started feeling really alert and for the first time in months I wake up before the alarm rings feeling rested. Then 3 days ago, I started getting night sweats which lasted for 2 nights in a row. Today I've been feeling quite tired and a general feeling of not being well, and also very thirsty and having to urinate frequently. 

Can these be side effects of the steroids? 

KR,
Sandra


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Sandra

I'm umming & erring about whether to take steroids this time around so would be interested to hear what everyone else has to say!

I do wonder though whether your 'symptoms' are more down pregnancy than steroids!!!!!

Take care


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Every cloud... (love that nick btw!),

I don't want to self-administer any medications so I was really happy that my Spanish doctor (I am a Swede using eggs donated in Spain...long story) finally ordinated steroids and baby-aspirin this time since I have 2 failed IVFs with own eggs and 1 failed IVF with donated eggs and a history of chronic auto-immune disease (Crohn's).

I don't know what your history is but I know that in the US most IVF patients are administered steroids and baby-aspirin and I can't believe that they would do that unless 1) the side effects were minimal, and 2) it actually helps at least a certain percentage of the women. 

I can't make any decision for you but personally I wouldn't say no to any kind of treatment/drug that might increase my chances without introducing serious side effects.


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I also have had a head ache most of the day


----------



## carole99 (May 9, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm taking prednisolone this cycle and also took it last cycle and I would definitely agree that the early waking is one of the side-effects. I'm not so sure about the other symptoms, I've noticed headaches and hot flushes this cycle and don't think I had this last time. I'm also seriously thirsty all the time. Let's hope that the early rising is steriods and everything else is because we're going to get BFPs this time    

Good luck xxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Carole99,

Yeah, I really   it's due to pregnancy and not steroids for the both of us! 

I've wasn't on steroids for any of the previous attempts so have nothing to compare to. Have also had extreme cravings. I normally get cravings before AF but nothing remotely like what I've experienced the last 2 days. I don't remember experiencing any of these symptoms last time so either it's steroids or it's BFP - let's hope for the latter!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

All the symptoms you describe are most likely down to the steroids plus the progesterone and oestrogen.  All are fairly common side effects.  The side effects of the drugs can vary between treatment cycles so I'd try not to compare to previous cycles.

If you had ET on 26 Sept then you'd be 12dp3dt today so embies would be 15 days old.  When's your OTD ?  

I think it's probably a little early to be genuine pregnancy symptoms since most women only start to get these from around 6 weeks onwards, at this stage you'd only be classed as 4 weeks pg.

I was on 20mg Prednisolone for 5 of our 7 IVF/FET cycles....plus 40mg Clexane, various types of progesterone support, other treatments for immune issues (Intralipids), 75mg aspirin.....a fair amount of drugs !

Fingers crossed for you

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

Hiya,

I was on prednisolone for two rounds of ivf and had the very symptoms you are having, I also could not sleep at night and felt totally hyper! My clinic said that these unfortunately are common side effects and I just had to live with it! I also found I was very anxious when I came off them but again this is common, i started to take mine earlier and the clinic agreed to do it about 6 hours before sleeping as I was not sleeping till 3 or 4 in the morning.

Anyway its all for a good cause but just wanted to let you know that these symptoms are very common xxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies!

I've been on Prednisolone when treated for my Crohn's, but that's been high doses (>40 mg). I didn't think that a small dose as 5 mg would cause the same side effects.

On the other hand, I don't think I'm pregnant as everyone who gets pregnant seems to have swollen and tender breasts. Mine are extremely small and don't feel the least bit tender or showing any tendency to increase. 

In fact, just as last time, I have all the signs of pending AF.  

OTD is Monday. But don't feel like testing at all, can't stand yet another BFN just before going to work and don't want to test early.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cars said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I was on prednisolone for two rounds of ivf and had the very symptoms you are having, I also could not sleep at night and felt totally hyper! My clinic said that these unfortunately are common side effects and I just had to live with it! I also found I was very anxious when I came off them but again this is common, i started to take mine earlier and the clinic agreed to do it about 6 hours before sleeping as I was not sleeping till 3 or 4 in the morning.
> 
> Anyway its all for a good cause but just wanted to let you know that these symptoms are very common xxx


I've always been advised to take the Prednisolone in the morning.



supertrouper81 said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> I've been on Prednisolone when treated for my Crohn's, but that's been high doses (>40 mg). I didn't think that a small dose as 5 mg would cause the same side effects.
> On the other hand, I don't think I'm pregnant as everyone who gets pregnant seems to have swollen and tender breasts. Mine are extremely small and don't feel the least bit tender or showing any tendency to increase.
> In fact, just as last time, I have all the signs of pending AF.
> OTD is Monday. But don't feel like testing at all, can't stand yet another BFN just before going to work and don't want to test early.


I know it's hard but I honestly wouldn't read anything into the symptoms, or the lack of them...especially the sore boob thing. I've done 6mths clomid (to boost as ovulate naturally on own) & 7 IVF/FET cycles and have tried never to over analyse anything as way too early to tell. I've been pg 6 times(4 naturally and 2 through both FETs) and I've never had any inkling that I was actually pg....in fact the first time it was several months before I even realised as I had normal monthly periods !

All the drugs confuse things...especially the HCG trigger injection prior to EC as same hormone as released from implanted embie and then then the progesterone (and the oestrogen you're on) through 2ww.
There's plenty of women who have no symptoms at all during 2ww who get positive result on OTD so hang in there ! Many of those women who got symptoms, including sore boobs, during 2ww and then got BFPs, well personally I'd say the symptoms could most likely be put down to the drugs, rather than genuine pg symptoms...but no way of knowing one way or another. Like I say, most women don't get genuine pg symptoms until they're over 6 weeks pg.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Natasha,

Thank you do much for cheering me up! I've been through most posts all the way back since March 2008 (so far) and I can see that you've been calming and cheering up so many girls - I can't believe all the loving energy you must have to do this!

I know I over-analyze things and tell myself to stop. But I can't help wondering how it is possible to have so small bbs as I do (they've actually decreased since my FSH level started to rise) and get no effect at all on them even from all the oestrogen and progesterone. Wondering if there's something seriously wrong with my hormones.


----------

